# Cdma Radio Changes



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I get significant battery savings in airplane mode.
Less with data off and just CDMA.
I was just wondering if signal strength is the only factor that uses more battery?
How often does it search for a signal?
Is there a way to change how often it does that?
I ask because I don't need a text right away....
I also don't get a lot of phone calls. If I miss it, it's not the end of the world.
If I could fiddle with the setting for a happy balance with battery life I'd do it.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Download LTE on/off and put phone in cdma only mode, this is 1x you will still be able to text, talk, even use web (slowly) but best bet for longer battery life, just switch back when you want to. Airplane mode turns your phone into a great media player not good, get a Rezound battery on sale right now and don't look back. I get 17 to 20 hours of usage, also grab a charger only so you can charge you extra battery in wall I bought two Rezound batteries and I use my phone as much as I want and i am cord free.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Already have all that covered including the Rezound battery








I thought I'd ask in case it's possible and a dev is up to the challenge.
No sense wasting power if its not needed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out applications like Juice Defender and 2x Battery. You can also do some interesting/similar things with Tasker.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

yep i use 2x battery.....
the enable on delay works really well for checking a quick text without enabling data


----------

